# Schwinn 125th Anniversary Collegiate Bike For Sale



## jimbo53 (Mar 16, 2022)

Not mine, but this popped up in the Charlotte Bike Market on FB. Not my cup of tea, but might be of interest to someone. In box unassembled.









						Charlotte Bike Market | Facebook
					

Charlotte Bike Market is a place for cyclist to post gear for sale and for people to find stuff to buy from someone real.   This isn't a venue for companies or retailers. Just people with stuff of...




					www.facebook.com


----------

